# Patriot Ring Trial



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's my dog Cane working in Ring 2. Great trial.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1oPR7kgySo&playnext=1&videos=GHM8VavAtNo:twisted:


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice video editing!


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

scott,

sorry i could not make it to the trial. cane looks great. will you be there this weekend for the selection.


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Justin,
I have to be in Ca this weekend. Leaving tomorrow. I'm sure you'll do great at the selection!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Cane looks GREAT....thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That was a really good video. 

Gonna have to make it mandatory that every FR trial has a tower or something for video taping. Handlers are always in the way at some point. : )


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ive never seen much from FR but that was very impressive in my book...nice dog, very nice to see working!

thank you for sharing this Video, i enjoyed it very much :mrgreen:


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

hey scott,,
your dog looks real nice....nice job


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Scott, you all did great and thanx for all the hospitality. I had great time and the people where awesome. Hope that I can make the next one. 

BTW, Justin Aggila(sp) looked really good. Bob did a great job handling him as well.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Impressive video!

Nice work with your dog - Congrats!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Really nice routine and well done video. Congrats on the leg and for taking 2nd place. Does anybody else have video of the rest of the trial? I'd love to se more. Also who was doing the decoy work. I thought i recognized one of the guys but the other was a new face to me. The work I saw was nice and fair. Congrats to the club for putting on the trial and all the competitors.
Toran


----------



## Daniela Bede (Dec 5, 2009)

Love the video! Nice job; who took it? Decoys were Ian Gresh (ARF level I - white suit with blue) and Eduardo Loyola (level II - white suit with thin red & green stipe).
Daniela


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Daniela, 
my son shot video of my dog for me. He came and left after that.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Daniela,
I thought that was Ian but I have never seen Edward before (although I have heard his name before). Nice work overall from what I could see. Congrats again to all involved.
Toran


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

I could watch this one over and over again. I love Cane!


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Scott,

Are you going to be posting the scores soon?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He clearly stated that you were the one that was supposed to post scores Billy. WTF ???


----------



## Scott Williams (Aug 24, 2009)

Check the ARF site for trial results. I didint keep all the copies of each competitor. I know Rick has info.


----------

